

New 750+ open source icons (files on github) - escoz
http://modernuiicons.com/

======
templarian
Awesome to see it here. Feel free to suggest more icon ideas on the GitHub
issue tab.

------
towndrunk
Nice work and nice tutorial as well!

~~~
escoz
it's not mine, but from a good friend, twitter.com/templarian

He's accepting requests as well for new icons, so if you need anything just
contact him!

